# Meat pies



## Lequyen (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm an Expat living in Vietnam, currently running a bakery in Ho Chi Minh City and known to have the best meat pies in the country. I was wondering if there is a market for exporting frozen meat pies to China, if you know of some one who is in the import export industry and are interested please let me know.

Thank you in advance


----------



## victoriac (May 31, 2011)

Lequyen said:


> I'm an Expat living in Vietnam, currently running a bakery in Ho Chi Minh City and known to have the best meat pies in the country. I was wondering if there is a market for exporting frozen meat pies to China, if you know of some one who is in the import export industry and are interested please let me know.
> 
> Thank you in advance


wouldnt it cost a lot to export though?


----------

